# alternatives to feeding sugar?



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

You could feed the hive with frames of honey, if you have them.
If you are feeding 2:1 syrup, 2 parts granulated sugar to one part water, continue.

You might consider feeding pollen supplements and mite control.
Good luck,


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

When I look at your title, "alternatives to feeding sugar?", I think about natural and human-influenced nectar sources. I also think of the alternatives, of course.

One alternative could be a "hands-off" approach, in which case I'm fairly confident that many or all of my hives and nucs would starve out before Spring. However, if the cooling and increased rainfall continues, they will likely need no more sugar from me and instead could produce surplus, instead. Predicting what the weather will bring in the short term is way too unreliable, for comfort.

Another alternative might be to relocate the bees to areas where forage producing crops are being grown in abundance, but the trade-off there is the potential for contact with damaging pesticides.

Or an alternative could be to relocate the bees where there is abundant natural forage - if an area like that is available.

--------------
It sounds like you're considering feeding 2:1 sugar syrup, but are concerned about providing more complete nutrition. In which case, I agree with BEES4U, you should also feed pollen, pollen supplement, or pollen substitute.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I would add pro health to your syrup mix and give them as much pollen patties as they want. Look at www.mannlakeltd.com your bees will be so happy.


----------

